# Do fixed family dogs try to mate with one another?



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Intact male dogs will mount any bitch in heat if given the chance : sister, mother, grand-mother, it doesn't matter to them.

I've never heard or seen a neutered male, who's never been bred, try to breed with any spayed female. With a female in heat, I don't think so either but not sure. I think I've read that males who bred might still try to breed even after being neutered.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Usually altered dogs will not try to mate with each other. Some dogs do dominant type humping, regardless of gender, but they don't usually try to mate. No, dogs do not know if they're siblings. I've always had mixed gender houses as far as dogs go, and no one has tried to hump one another


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I know from a friends experience their neutered male bred their in heat female. Once she was spayed, he would still try every so often, but she would not let him.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Dogs hump for all kinds of reasons, really. There are a few select dogs that Archie will hump, and they're all dogs who've done it to him first while playing. I think for him it's just how he plays with those particular dogs - he's mimicking them. He doesn't seem frustrated or bothered if I stop him, and neither dogs do anything else that's generally considered "dominance" type behavior. It's just...something they do. I've also seen female dogs hump.

Altered dogs generally don't have much of a sex drive (assuming they've been castrated) so I wouldn't say it's a real desire to mate in that sense. But I have seen neutered male dogs who would try to mount intact female dogs in heat, so who knows.

And yeah, dogs don't really recognize siblings in that way. They will mate with full blood siblings, so they definitely won't care about unrelated dogs they live with.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Actually, I have two altered males. I run them with my BISs to keep other dogs away from them. My 11 year old male will attempt to breed them. He was neutered at 1 year of age and never sired a litter. My younger male was neutered at 3, is currently 5 and I have never seen him attempt to breed now although he sired a litter right before neutereing. 

I even have a name for large breed neutered males and purposely keep at least one around for my girls. They are my 'chaperones' and they keep the girls 'occupied' while helping me keep their virtue intact, so to speak. Both males will bark a warning at loose dogs giving me time to chase them off before one could possibly break through the two fences to get to my girls. All my dogs are house dogs, but the intact ones are high energy, medium breeds (30-50 pounds) and I have an outdoor run inside my fenced yard because keeping Kelpies in the house without run amuck time would be, well, just No, it can not happen. No. lol

Beside, needing chaperones gives me an excuse to adopt a larger breed dog that may or may not get placed from the shelter. I tend to like big, black dogs, I can give a home to a dog in need and they provide a service. So, every 10-12 years or so, I have an excuse to rescue a 'working' dog from the pound. 

So, in answer to the original question, if you made it through my novel. Some neutered males will attempt to breed, some won't.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

I happen to have a neutered male and intact female who will go into heat soon. I will let you know if he tries to mate her. He is a rescue, have had him for 4 months and he is about 4-5 years old and was neutered about a month before I got him. 

She humped him constantly for the first 2 1/2-3months! He barely noticed and didn't care lol. She has never humped any other dog and no other dog has humped her to me best recollection. I do take them to the dog park and of course do not take her while she is in heat.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I've never had an intact female, but I have had intact males and spayed females at the same time, and there really wasn't much humping (actually, my intact males have all done less humping than some altered males I've met). I always attributed it to the spayed females being older than the intact males - they never put up with the humping when the boys were puppies , so the behavior extinguished itself. Plus when I did catch the behavior I just redirected the offender to something else.


----------

